# Some more Scottish wildlife



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

A Red Squirrel with its long winter ear tufts feed on a log in the Cairngorms National Park, Scotland.

#1









Caught these guys on the way down Glen Etive. First one in a snow shower.

#2









#3









#4









cheers, :thumb:
drew


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

What setup do you have?

Can't wait till I can afford to start upgrading camera and lenses


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice pics mate.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Love #3 - looks like he's smiling.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Fantastic pictures..


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

very very nice


----------



## steve204me (Jul 19, 2013)

I really enjoy your work.


More, please. :thumb:


Steve.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Superb stuff.


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

#3 the second stag is my favourite.
He has a sort of Gielgud look about him.
If you stare at it for a few seconds.
You know he's thinking.
'Take your time dear boy'.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Some excellent shots there drew, as per:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

richard56 said:


> #3 the second stag is my favourite.
> He has a sort of Gielgud look about him.
> If you stare at it for a few seconds.
> You know he's thinking.
> 'Take your time dear boy'.


:lol: Yeah i kow what you mean


----------

